

Starting Computer Science: A Good Web Development Enviroment for Linux?  - AlexN

Hello, I'm just starting my Computer Science studies, for the moment as hobby, studying at nights after a full time job. I'm starting from zero.<p>Could you recommend me a good set of web development tools (IDE, I guess) for Ubuntu? (I'm not trying to start a flamewar, I guess good options from KDE and Gnome will appear, both are fine for me)<p>I plan to focus on LAMP. (specially interested in Python)<p>Thanks in advance.
Alex
======
CaptainMorgan
For the budding student, Ubuntu is a fantastic idea. Good idea also with LAMP.
I recommend using simply phpmyadmin for your backend work as it's simple and
intuitive. Get XChat and stay tuned to the #ubuntu, #python, #apache, channels
etc for instant assistance. I believe there's a Dr. Python IDE/Interpreter,
similar to Dr. Scheme... if you look in Synaptic and do a search for python,
you'll find a few IDEs you can install and take for a whirl. I have Netbeans
and Eclipse installed, but for quick throwaway programs, nothing beating the
terminal, Vi and/or Gedit.

Best of luck!

~~~
olefoo
PHPmyadmin? Only behind the firewall please, it's pretty much equivalent to a
root login with a 'changeme123' password if it's publicly accessible.

If you want to use a graphical SQL client use <http://www.squirrelsql.org/>
(mysql is not the only database, squirrel talks to most of the common ones
including mssql, sybase, postgres and oracle)

------
AlexN
Thanks to ALL for the responses.

I will look at those SCIP lectures. I'm not really that noob, but I wanted you
to assume that when giving me advice.

Also will check the developer toolbar for firefox.

I have never used IRC, maybe later I will make use of them, thanks.

Thanks for pointing me to Django, that will be later, when I have developed my
skills.

BTW: Ubuntu is awesome.

------
iamdave
_I plan to focus on LAMP. (specially interested in Python)_

Well, you're already off to a great start, and welcome to Hacker News. Take a
look at Django if you're interested in Python. Fantastic documentation, and
great support on a variety of things.

~~~
AlexN
Do you think is worth trying Python 2.6 or maybe (asumming it's going to take
a while for me, and maybe by that time will be stable) better focus on the new
Python 3k?

~~~
iamdave
That's a good question. I want to say start with python 2.6 and get the
fundamentals under your belt, but at the same time I picked up PHP right in
the middle of the transition period to PHP4. That said, my best advice would
be to start with 3 and have all the new concepts right away.

------
olefoo
Get the webdeveloper toolbar for firefox3 and install firebug; learn to use
those tools to examine other websites.

Pick an editor (vim, emacs, gedit, kate; whatever works for you) and learn it
to the point where you can add functions to it.

------
gaius
If you are starting _Computer Science_ then you want to download the SICP
lectures from MIT and work through the examples in Scheme before even thinking
about making websites.

~~~
AlexN
Could you give a link for those lectures?

~~~
gaius
Here you go:

[http://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/classes/6.001/abelson-
sussma...](http://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/classes/6.001/abelson-sussman-
lectures/)

